
Code readings: Crockford's approach for building strong software teams - realbarack
https://blog.zachwf.com/2020/01/code-readings-douglas-crockfords-secret.html
======
auslegung
Would pair programming with frequent pair rotations be better than Code
Readings? It seems you get all of the value of Code Readings, but throughout
the entire process.

~~~
realbarack
That definitely seems possible, but I feel it might be harder to implement at
an organization that wasn't already doing a lot of pair programming since in
my experience pairing elicits almost philosophical support or opposition.
Maybe you could start with readings and work up to pairing if it felt like the
right transition?

